# Chinese nuclear-powered submarine spotted in Pakistani port of Karachi



## Saifullah Sani

Commercial satellite imagery taken in May 2016 shows what appear to be a Chinese nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) and a submarine support ship docked at the Pakistani port of Karachi, Indian media network NDTV reported on 6 January.

Although the submarine was berthed in the port's commercial area, rather than the naval base, the port visit appears to have gone previously unreported and was only recently highlighted on Twitter by an observer of Chinese and Pakistani military activities.

NDTV quoted top sources in the Indian Navy (IN) as saying that "the submarine is from the most advanced and latest class built by China".

http://www.janes.com/article/66825/...ubmarine-spotted-in-pakistani-port-of-karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

LOL it travel all the way Karachi and mighty gayian navy didn't even know haa haa ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Lolx satellite images. Looks like IN was sleeping.


----------



## xunzi

Just a normal operation to visit a friendly country. More will come in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MadDog

Indian propaganda, it was type 39 yuan class , entire media reported it


----------

